# coyote decoy



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Made up this coyote decoy-for a Buddy--nothing fancy----cheapest form i could fine---fleshed --preserved-and sew on the form----Now to see if it works---Maggie sure didn't like it at first---put it outside came in and pointed to maggie --Whats that--- she growled and barked til I let her out the slider--Boy she took her time getting close---Ha Haa fooled her---------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! That is awesome. I have been wanting to try one. The ones they sell it the store are just awful......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a great decoy!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good idea Skip ! I hear that the real turky mounts work better then the foam or rubber and I would bet this decoy will out do all the store bought ones.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Skip ! That's awesome.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

That'll make the ol' ticker jump everytime you look in that direction! Great job!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right..... you know it will get a bullet ecentually


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, frigging awesome.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great looking decoy!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thats awesome

i bet you could make some money selling them,most realistic looking yote decoy i have seen yet.

been thinking of buying one,but havent seen one that i thoguht lookd realistic,well untill now

what is the weight on that decoy? and how sturdy is it?


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

Make sure you look both ways before you go to put it out, if you know what I mean....


----------

